# OMG Guess What He Is Doing!!



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Yeah you guessed it... Sleeping. He has a PhD in it.* 









































*His eyes are open yet he is snoring really loud *








*Drank a little too much *
















































*He reminds me of someone's grandpa*








*This is how we baby-sit. :rofl: JK!
He is playing in Duece's aka Juice Juice's crate
*








*He is super mad at me I think. Look at hims face!*








*Pouting*








*Get out of my flowers Bobo Fett!*








*Hims is hunting lizards*





*He thinks the lizards all hide in there*


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

awwwww he is so handsome!!!!!!!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

You know i love me some Kangol and Brayden! They're so cute! lol i love when Bray comes into chat :rofl:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Carley said:


> awwwww he is so handsome!!!!!!!!


He's alright for a white dog.... :roll: Thanks, Carley!


BittersweetEmbrace said:


> You know i love me some Kangol and Brayden! They're so cute! lol i love when Bray comes into chat :rofl:


Thanks Nisse!! OMG that boy knows better than to touch his mama's laptop, or so I thought. LOL I heard him on it the other day when I was in the other room and I said "Brayden!" and he started cackling and hauled his little butt down the stairs before I came in the room. He's a trip.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Thanks Nisse!! OMG that boy knows better than to touch his mama's laptop, or so I thought. LOL I heard him on it the other day when I was in the other room and I said "Brayden!" and he started cackling and hauled his little butt down the stairs before I came in the room. He's a trip.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
OMG that made me Lol!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> [/B]


:rofl: This one cracked me up!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lmao great pics that last pic looked like he was a peepin tom lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> :rofl: This one cracked me up!


Hahaha its too perfect not to add stuff like that to his pictures. He really does look like my friend's grandpa. :roll::roll:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats how I baby sit to!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Ah man! I seriously adore Kangol. He seems like such a goof! Hahahahhaha, I love the many crazy funky shots of him sleeping. Absolutely halarious.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

He is such a cutie I love seeing pics of Kangol, he so adorable and a big O' Baby...lol
Hey I have a pic of my daughter in a crate and she is 16. lmoa


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Thats how I baby sit to!


:rofl::rofl: Word, Holly! LMAO



AdrianVall said:


> Ah man! I seriously adore Kangol. He seems like such a goof! Hahahahhaha, I love the many crazy funky shots of him sleeping. Absolutely halarious.


Thank you! He is a total goof. Hims is my sweet little baby dogs. :woof:



Cujo's Mom said:


> He is such a cutie I love seeing pics of Kangol, he so adorable and a big O' Baby...lol
> Hey I have a pic of my daughter in a crate and she is 16. lmoa


Thank you! LMAO @ your 16 yr old in the crate. Classic! :roll:


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> :rofl::rofl: Word, Holly! LMAO
> 
> Thank you! He is a total goof. Hims is my sweet little baby dogs. :woof:
> 
> Thank you! LMAO @ your 16 yr old in the crate. Classic! :roll:


Hahahaha Just a form of punishment hehehehe:angeldevi


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

always love seeing your pics of kangol he is a white angel.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

mattytang said:


> always love seeing your pics of kangol he is a white angel.


Thanks Mattytang! Hims is my precious little white amilo and I love hims lots.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I think Kangol would probably have much more energy if he just got more sleep.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Such cute pics!Does he really sit and sleep that way all the time or do you place him that way and he just goes along with it?I would love for Pretty Girl to sit like that!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> I think Kangol would probably have much more energy if he just got more sleep.


:rofl::rofl:* I know right Christian. He parties way too much.*



dixieland said:


> Such cute pics!Does he really sit and sleep that way all the time or do you place him that way and he just goes along with it?I would love for Pretty Girl to sit like that!


*LOL Lisa 2, actually Ima call you Dixie, he sits himself up like that all by himself. He just prefers to sit that way and has since he was a puppy. 
Here is when he was 4 months old*









*
and 8 months old*








*He is just a weirdo. I never sat him up like that he just propped himself up one day. I think it was the cat bed I carried him around in until he was 15 weeks old. It was easier to just scoop him up and take him places because I didn't have to wake him up. :roll::roll:*


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

:rofl::rofl: Too cute! He's has to be one of the most photogenic (sp) dogs I've ever seen!


----------

